# Favorite Milking pail, strainers, etc.



## Anita Martin (Dec 26, 2007)

Hello,
I am getting ready to order a milking pail and was hoping someone could give me advice on their favorite pails. I was planning to order the covered pail from Hoegger, and their milk strainer and filters, and at least one stainless tote. Does anyone use these and have feedback, good or bad, or know of another, either better or less expensive place to buy something similar? I'm not sure I need a half-covered pail as although it would probably keep dirt and floaty things out, I'm not a very good shot with the squirting! I guess I could take the top off and then use it later when my aim improves? :/ 
Thanks! 
Anita


----------



## Sondra (Oct 25, 2007)

Most that I know have the lid off  I use a flat bottom stainless pail I got at TSC then pour it in to a covered plastic pail I am cheap so strain my milk thru muslim bought at fabric store.


----------



## susie (Oct 28, 2007)

I've used a stainless steel ucket from Jeffers for a long time. 6 quarts ( It's in the pet part of their website) I just recently got a Hoegger's off Craigslist- the half moon is not that hard for me to to aim for, and my hubby usually does the milking, but I wouldn't pay extra for it, the jeffer's bucket is really fine.
Hubby just won a real milk strainer at the recent dairy goat conference, haven't used it yet, but it looks great! Not sure where it is from tho-- we've been using Bounty paper towels between two funnels.

Susie


----------



## Sondra (Oct 25, 2007)

coffee filters will work too but not for colostrum


----------



## Anita Martin (Dec 26, 2007)

This morning I milked out my newly freshened doe. She's raising her own kids so I just milked enough to relieve pressure...quite a bit of milk coming in...though it's still mostly colostrum...not to tasty in my coffee I might add : :/ I milked into a plastic bucket and then brought that into the house and placed a piece of thin cotton diaper in a metal strainer and strained thru that, which worked very well, so I like the muslin idea. Do you reuse the muslin filters or use a new one each time? I have seen the stainless buckets at Tractor Supply, much less expensive than the hoegger bucket. Maybe I'll get that for now since my funds are being used for drugs and stuff for kidding. Thanks!


----------



## goatkid (Oct 26, 2007)

I got a couple of stainless steel pails from Target that I use to milk the goats into. We have a bigger pail we got from Hoeggers to pasteurize or make cheese in. For filtering milk, I use the small stainless steel device I gotfrom either Hoeggers or Caprine supply. Rather than buying those small filters, we get the big ones and cut them in quarters. The contraption fits very nicely over my gallon glass jars. I filter my milk into them, drop a clean frozen ice pack in the milk and submerse the jar into cold water. Kathie


----------



## LynninTX (Oct 25, 2007)

I have 3?4? SS compost pails from Lee Valley tools... I adore them! Got the bigger ones... they work great.

I have looked at the totes, but figure they would be heavy to handle. 

I did get the SS filter from Hoeggers... we moved up to the bigger $40 one last fall and love it!


----------



## Tricia (Oct 26, 2007)

One thing to look for in your stainless buckets is a very smooth interior -- much easier to keep clean and sanitized. Some of the less expensive buckets will be rough inside simply because their interiors don't go through the metal finishing and polishing that more expensive buckets do. I like the Hoegger bucket a lot -- mine is very well finished.

I learned a fair amount about stainless steel finishing during the process of licensing our cheese house. My inspector had me send out my commercial-grade stainless steel vats (large Vollrath stockpots, "NSF" labeled) for additional polishing: he thought they were not smooth enough to sanitize easily. A pain at the time, but what a difference. When my curd sets, it rarely adheres to the sides or bottoms of the vat -- and if it does, I know it's time for a good scrub.

For totes, I use 10 liter stainless steel ones from Fromagex (http://www.fromagex.com. I have some larger ones (again, the Hoegger's totes that are made in India I think our pretty good), but they don't fit in my dishwasher.

I haven't liked any of the stainless steel buckets or totes from Caprine Supply. Bucket finishes aren't very good (still pricey, though) and on at least one of their totes, the lid doesn't cover the lip of the tote -- so much for keeping that lip clean and covered.

For a strainer, look for one deep enough that milk doesn't splash back up over the rim unless you pour very slowly. I have an older Hoegger SS filter that is much deeper than the ones being sold now. The newer one is a lot more difficult to use without thinking about what I'm doing!


----------



## Kaye White (Oct 25, 2007)

:biggrin You're dealing with perhaps the most spendthrifty bunch of people on any forums...if we can save a penny we will!! We're not cheap...just shop smart!

I have purchased the Hoegger's half-moon pail when I first started...I HATED it. With the flat bottom, it would splash milk back up on my fore arms and forget about hitting that opening. In fact, I sold mine to Vicki,to give as a gift.
You can purchase a nice SS 6 quart bucket from Jeffer's for $10.96. I've got a 6 & 9qt. and use the 6 qt much more.
SS Filters are cheaper off e-bay...just make sure they're SS and not aluminum. 
I order milk filters from Jeffers also...$4.15/100. If I run out between orders, I use cheesecloth from Wal-mart. There is a sterile and non-sterile.
For a milk tote...I use the SS buckets from my pasturizers. I keep bidding on the 5 gal. SS totes on e-bay, but haven't gotten one yet. I have to do something this year as I will be bringing in about 9 gallons a milking, twice a day. :/
Kaye


----------



## Sheryl (Oct 27, 2007)

I finally gave in a couple of years ago and bought a ss bucket on ebay. Got it for 15.00 it is a milking pail with a bucket handle. It has angled sides, and I think it is 1.5 gal (6qt?) I love it. It's big enough (I hand milk right now) to hold one does milk at a time. And it is not too big that if they kick I can't move it quickly. I also a couple of years ago bought a ss tote from Hoeager, and it is the best thing I ever bought. I had to send it back once to have the metal handle at the bottom put back on cause my dd kept putting her foot on it to pull the lid off. It came off again, and we just left it. I think it is a 3 gallon tote. I just love it. it is heavy when filled with milk though. I need another one. I have that big strainer from Hoeager that you put the 6" filters in I think I dunno it's the large filters. I don't know how I ever got along without one. When you are straining several gallons of milk it's the best. The coffee filters are way too slow for me. It takes too long for the milk the go through. Although the only bad think about my strainer is I bought it from a goat person going out of the goat business and it is aluminum. yuck. As soon as I can afford to, I will replace it with the ss.

Sheryl
who so wants a working milking machine :sigh


----------



## Cotton Eyed Does (Oct 26, 2007)

LynninTX said:


> I have 3?4? SS compost pails from Lee Valley tools... I adore them! Got the bigger ones... they work great.


 That is where I got my SS milk bucket from. It is heavy duty and I love it. It also comes with the lid. http://www.leevalley.com/garden/page.aspx?c=2&p=10025&cat=2,33140&ap=1


----------



## Halo-M Nubians (Oct 26, 2007)

Yes, I second the jeffers buckets. I just ordered 2 more of the 6 quart. You just can't beat 10.95


----------



## NubianSoaps.com (Oct 26, 2007)

And I love my Hoeggers bucket with half moon lid. I am wondering with some complaining about the new ones, lids, if the material is the same,,,mine is really old. Honestly now it's a pretty something something to collect dust and gets cleaned to go to shows. 
I carry my milk from the milkhouse in 3 and 1/2 gallon restaurant "PLASTIC" buckets with lids from a restaurant supply. As part of your CAE prevention make sure that anything you use is thoroughly washed and dried before putting pasteurised milk into it. Vicki


----------



## KJFarm (Oct 26, 2007)

The new Hoegger buckets are now made of thinner, much cheaper Stainless Steel. There are many buckets that will work, just always buy "seamless" stainless steel for your buckets and strainers. I filter my colostrum through the lid of my strip cup (mine has fine stainless steel mesh in it). I buy filters from Jeffers and from Hoeggers.


----------



## stacy adams (Oct 29, 2007)

I don't know how old is old, but when I got my first goats, DH got me the Hoeggers pail with the half moon lid, and the large strainer.. that half moon lid was a pain in the rear! I wasn't a good shot and milk just got everywhere, including on the lid, and then it would just run down into the bucket.. _now_ how was that for sanitary! So I ditched the lid and per some forum members, found that the strainer fit perfectly into that bucket! so now, I strain as I milk, and like Vicki, I pour the strained milk into 'food grade' plastic buckets that I begged from a restaurant. It stays so much cleaner, and if they manage to get a foot in the bucket, it doesn't get into the milk! and I can always clean the strainer out before using it on the next doe.. I also use the fast-flow milking disc's from Hoeggers.. I think of it this way, it may be slower to strain, but what's coming through the faster stuff?? :O


----------



## Tricia (Oct 26, 2007)

At this point for me, the cost of the bucket is moot. I figure my pail has handled about 25 tons of milk at this point in time, it doesn't matter too much if the pail originally cost $5 versus $40. Important for me is that it works well, pleasant to handle, and is easy to clean and sanitize. Look for a finish that sheets water (rather than beads) when your pail is clean and rinsed.

Also agree that the Hoegger half moon lid is worthless. However, some of the states (mine is one) that allow hand-milking also require hooded pails. It was handy to have the half moon lid around when my equipment was being inspected, but I've also told my inspector that I don't use it -- really slows down milking. No issues here with milk quality not using it.


----------



## Melissa (Oct 27, 2007)

I got a seamless, ss pail from a farm supply store. It was sold as a bucket for feeding dogs on a BARF diet but works perfectly for me. I think it would hold around 1/2 gal. but will check it sometime to be sure. it metal is so thick you could beat someone over the head with it and not put one dent in it. and after washing the water just runs off the sides it's finish is so good. (reminds me of rainX on a windshield). I belieave the cost was around $10-12 (I know less than $15) but this has been years ago, so not too sure.

-Melissa


----------



## mill-valley (Feb 22, 2008)

I have the Hoegger SS milk pail...I didn't use the lid. I also had the mini strainer...would not buy it again. Would definately buy the larger size. Esp. if you have more than one goat to milk.


----------



## Cotton Eyed Does (Oct 26, 2007)

Melissa said:


> metal is so thick you could beat someone over the head with it and not put one dent in it. -Melissa


 Hmmm.... _We_ know someone that might be interested in one of these that _doesn't dent _ when you do this. :rofl


----------



## Guest (Mar 4, 2008)

My buckets came from Lee valley vet. I like the strainer from Caprine Supply you just use the 4 9/16 filters. You can buy them in the feed stores around here. The strainer will double as a way to stuff canning jars also. I wouldn't use one of these strainers if you were saving more then 3 or 4 gallon at a time though.


> metal is so thick you could beat someone over the head with it and not put one dent in it. -Melissa


 You better get in here and defend yourself Kaye. :rofl


----------



## Guest (Mar 7, 2008)

Sorry, but I would never reuse a milk filter when filtering milk for human consumption. They aren't that expensive to use a new one at each milking. 

Sara


----------



## Kaye White (Oct 25, 2007)

I agree whole heartedly on the above.
I have bought the 6" filters and cut them in half...but to re-use, NO WAY.
Kaye


----------



## Kaye White (Oct 25, 2007)

Yep, you sure can. I've used SS stock pots to milk into, washed the excess milk out and run them through the dishwasher.
Kaye


----------



## Tim Pruitt (Oct 26, 2007)

Well, I am a pretty good shot at squirting milk in the opening of Hoegger's hooded pail... It can slow you down some however. Milking into a hooded pail will be a lot cleaner as it catches most but not all of the hair and dirt or poop flakes that falls from the belly into the milk. Doing a good job of cleaning the doe before milking will eliminate a lot of this. Every time a hair or dirt flake falls into my milk, I think how loaded it must be with bacteria. This bacteria will cause the milk to spoil sooner or to break down the enzymes causing the mik to taste goaty. The cleaner you are with your milk, the longer shelf life it will have in the fridge and you will love the good taste.


----------



## Becky-DixieDoesAlpines (Oct 26, 2007)

We use SS 2 gallon pails from Jeffers or Hoeggers and some we won at shows, not sure where they came from. We also use 2 gallon plastic pails, just don't have enough SS pails and if washed well betwen milkings the milk tastes perfectly fine.
Becky


----------



## Cotton Eyed Does (Oct 26, 2007)

You can get those 2 gallon plastic buckets from the donut place. It has the filling in it. They are food grade and are pretty heavy duty.


----------

